# Dexter



## Raziel (Feb 5, 2012)

I must say, Dexter is one of the most engrossing story line's I've ever had the pleasure of following.  It is very cryptic and full of murder yet you feel that the protagonist (Dexter) is doing 'the right thing'.  A serial killer of serial killers, genius really.  Yet killing is killing in either right so there nags the ethical questions of; "Should Dexter be brought ultimately to the same justice as the ones he's killing?"
  I consider the 'Dexter' story a great fantasy tale.  He's not exactly superhuman he just lives 'by the code' and it has helped him become the ultimate vigilante of sorts just like Batman, not exactly super anything he just has his 'code' of justice.  
Lately I have been trying to flesh my world out with the people in it and now it really feels like the difficult part.  To try and imbue multiple characters that are some shades different.  

How has this story affected you?  What would you classify this story, horror, macabre, fantasy?


----------

